# Datenbankzugriff "ohne" Server ?



## orbi (20. Jun 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab ein kleines Problem ^^
Ich hab ne Anwendung die lokal auf verschiedenen Clients laufen soll und auf eine MySQL DB zugreift. Nun ist es mir aber nicht möglich auf allen Clients ebenfalls noch einen SQL Server (welcher Art auch immer) aufzusetzen oder einen I-Net server zu verwenden, da die Software netzunabhängig laufen soll.

Mein gedanklicher Ansatz war nun der, der Software evtl. ne entsprechende "Laufzeitumgebung" mitzugeben die einen Server "simuliert" , ist aber wie gesagt nur ne Idee da ich keine Ahnung habe wie das im Normalfall gemacht wird.
Evtl. hat sich ja schonmal einer von euch in einer ähnlichen Situation befunden oder ist sonstwie über diese Problemstellung gestolpert und kann mir sagen wie ich da am besten vorgehen sollte.


MFG
Orbi


----------



## orbi (20. Jun 2005)

da ich mich nicht an MS-Betriebssysteme binden will. Ich bräuchte also etwas was auf allen rechnern verwendung finden kann wenn es so etwas ueberhaupt geben sollte ;-)


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (20. Jun 2005)

hsqldb ? ansonsten musst du dir halt nen "wrapper" schreiben, der die datenbankanfragen gegen das filesystem laufen lässt (xml dateien)

oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden ?


----------



## orbi (21. Jun 2005)

1. Danke fuer die antwort !!!

2. wie der titel so die antwort auf die von mir gestellte frage, zu mindest soweit ich bisher informiert bin, 

dev.mysql.com/get/Downloads/MySQL-4.1/mysql-noinstall-4.1.12a-win32.zip/from/pick#mirrors

ich steige imoment nur nocgh nicht ganz durch wie ich das ding nun zu meiner anwendung hinzubastel...

aber das wird auch noch klappen

greetz


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Jun 2005)

was willst du eigentlich

a) dass alle Clients auf eine zentrale DB zurgreifen (das klassische Client-Server-Geschwurbel)

b) dass jeder Client seine eigene DB "lokal" bereithält

????

a) eh klar

b) Derby, HSQL, usw.


----------



## orbi (24. Jun 2005)

Die richtige Antwort ist :

b) dass jeder Client seine eigene DB "lokal" bereithält



 :applaus: 

und danke fuer den Tipp(Derby, HSQL, usw.).

Hast du schon Erfahrungen mit einem der "tools" wenn ja welches koenntest du empfehlen und warum ???

danke schonmal im vorraus,
MFG


----------



## Bleiglanz (24. Jun 2005)

lies mal 

http://jamie.ideasasylum.com/notebook/index.php?id=4

kenne eigentlich nur HSQL, ist ziemlich schnell; was du nimmst hängt wohl auch davon ab, wie "wichtig" diese Client DBs sind


----------



## orbi (24. Jun 2005)

danke fuer die fixe antwort, ich werde mir das mal zu Gemüte führen .
was meinst du damit wenn du sagst :"was du nimmst hängt wohl auch davon ab, wie "wichtig" diese Client DBs sind"?
Gibt es bekannte(oder unbekannte^^) Sicherheitslücken oder laufen einige stabieler als andere ??

danke fuer die Hilfe.... .....    nur mal so ganz nebenbei!!!

Greetz
orbi


----------



## Bleiglanz (24. Jun 2005)

naja, ein zentraler Server ist schon "sicherer"

Es besteht ja immer die gefahr, dass ein normaler PC abstürzt..., oder dass DAUs in ihrem Dateisystem herumpfuschen und da sind solche stand-alone-datei-basierten DBs natürlich etwas im Nachteil


----------



## Guest (24. Jun 2005)

Ein typisches Beispiel. Bei einem meiner Kunden wird eine Offline-Datenbank
auf Laptops eingesetzt (BTrieve). Jeder Außendienstler hat es auf seinem Laptop 
und latscht damit durch die Gegend, bis er einen Anschluß findet, um seine 
Daten mit der zentralen Datenbank abzugleichen und neue Aufträge zu empfangen.

Jetzt kommt's... 

Einem der schlauen Aussendienstler ist mal ein Fehler bei der Erfassung von
Daten unterlaufen und er wollte es schnell und bequem löschen, statt jeden
Fehlerhaften Datensatz zu korrigieren.
Da er ein schlauer Hacker ist, wusste er welche Dateien die Daten enthalten
und hat sie einfach gelöscht. Danach hat er sich gewundert, warum der Rest
der Datenbank nicht funktioniert und alle sonstigen Daten, die er währen der
zwei Tage erfasst hat, weg sind. Er dachte, dass nur die letzten Änderungen 
entfernt werden, hat aber nicht daran gedacht, dass der letzte Abgleich mit 
dem Server zwei Tage her ist. 
Jetzt lassen wir die "sensiblen" Dateien gelockt, damit keiner daran rumpfuscht.

Achso, der Typ wurde nicht gefeuert. Shit happens, nächstes Mal weiß er es 
besser. Er hat einen coolen, nachsichtigen Chef, dessen Zahlungsmoral ich
zu schätzen weiß.


----------

